# How often...



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

.....do you go to training?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

From about April through the beginning of October my cub trains 2X per week. Is that what you mean? I also train another 2-3 days per week by myself or with friends.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

1x-2x a week.


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

We generally train twice a week with the club. When I get closer to trial times, I generally do a lot more work, sometimes just short sessions everyday. By short I mean 5 minutes.

I track as much as I can when the in the spring summer, & fall. I do cut back in the winter months.

Al Govednik


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Usually once or twice a week, depending on class availability. That is the only time I really actively train. If I have a show, I might brush up a little in the weeks prior.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

We go to class 1x a week, and train at least a short session at home everyday.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I believe the question is specifically for Schutzhund training. 

Summer time, our club meets twice a week at least. Tracking a few times a week though. Working on Obedience like focus and heeling position is a bit here and there, everyday. I may stop by the club grounds on other weekdays and work on blind searches, retrieves, and send outs. 

Wintertime, we rent indoor space for a few hours on a weekend, so only once a week from November to March or right into May, depending on whether the snow is gone and we can get in and use our outdoor field.

No tracking in the winter - too much snow/cold.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Summer, I try to train every day(short sessions) and track at least a few times a week. Club training, once or twice a week if possible. 
Winter, no tracking unless the snow melts and club once or twice a week(we are indoors now). Right now my dog is going a bit nuts because I don't get home til dark and it is a pain to do kitchen obedience. Longer daylight hours ahead!!

Lucia, thats so cool that you can use your training field whenever!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Lucia, thats so cool that you can use your training field whenever!!


I'm not sure how others are set-up, but we have a killer-deal of a lease on a field by the Airport. It is gated, and as club members we have keys and 24 hr access.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

3-4 days a week with group


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup was in puppy class at 10 weeks old. we trained
and socialized everyday, several times a day. at 4 months
old my pup had a private trainer. after private lessons
we were in group classes. eveyday we trained and socialized.
my dog is 3. 5 years old. we do reinforcement training
daily.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Didn't realize your dog is training in SchH doggiedad!


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks all. I am looking into getting into training, but not for show or trials. I am looking to have a very well trained pup (he is my 1s). However, I am wondering what the time/cost commitment is. I work with mine on basic training daily. However, I would like to get into more fine details. One of which I have seen on a video is where the dog is running at full speed and at a command stops on a dime. In my opinion, that stop command is invaluable if he is running around and a car is coming.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That is the send out-there are also just regular obedience classes that just teach an emergency down


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Training in SchH is actually a huge commitment and not cheap depending on where you train...you can have an obedient dog(ready for trial) within in a year or so, but need to keep up with the training and proofing. If you have a club or two nearby go visit, and see if that is what you want to do. Most clubs want their members to trial/title and be commited to training(along with helping w/ the club), not just go and train~showing up sporadically.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks again. Besides the cost ($25 /time+tip?) I work M-F and also many weekends. On the weekends, he comes to the range (motorcycle intructor)...but that doesnt give time to go to SchH


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Obedience training with an instructor, once a week. Practice time, about 5 times a week for 15 to 30 minutes.


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm lucky and unlucky. I live 130 miles one way from my club AND work every other week end so I try and train with the club every other week end. I'm lucky in the fact I have 20 acers and can do a lot of my own training for Schutzhund 1. Five to seven full tracks a week with multiple short "article" tracks threw the week, 5 TO 10 min. OB training sessions two or three times a day, Protection work with wife posting or tied twice a week. Sounds like a lot but its broke up in short sessions. He is a 7 month old Zico vonder Adelegg son that if I only trained a couple times a week would drive both me and him crazy!! I love him!!LOL


----------

